# My wife goes Banana's



## royj

We have been married 3 years now. We have our good times and Bad. But it seems like the bad is comming around more often than usuall. 
I have placed it down to that time of the month. She gets very arogant. 
There has been times where she would take off her clothes, stand on the street to see who looks at her, 
She left out of the house last night naked again. 
I knew having a foreign wife would require patients, but how far must they go. 
There is no talking to her when she goes bananas. Its only her way, her talk and nothing the stupid falong says. It will not even be heard.
I have filled out divorce papers once, wondering if I should do it again.
We are both in USA now, since she got her 10year green card that stick of freedom has escollated.But she dont know enough to make it on her own.
Good english when she wants to use it, 
She has spoiled my love for her, tasking it to the max, 
What is next.
In addition she is hooked on the USvisa for thai site, she is now on facebook posting everything in thai. There is no way I can read or verify what she is doing. 
She mentioned she will go to her next husband from me. I dont think there is another man that would put up with this crap once a month !LOL
HELP WITH THE BANANA'S


----------



## Dave O'Dottu

royj said:


> .... But it seems like the bad is comming around more often than usuall.
> I have placed it down to that time of the month. She gets very arogant.
> There has been times where she would take off her clothes, stand on the street to see who looks at her,
> She left out of the house last night naked again. ....


It sounds like she is having a nervous breakdown. A person who goes naked on a public street in the USA will be charged with an infraction and sometimes kept a few days for psychiatric observation. 

I would bail.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes your wife sounds like she is ill to me... get her to a doctors fast.


----------



## JWilliamson

theres many issues and it seems you have no clue to what they are and the causes. Please seek help for the both of you. BOTH OF YOU!! JW


----------



## JWilliamson

*More info please*



royj said:


> We have been married 3 years now. We have our good times and Bad. But it seems like the bad is comming around more often than usuall.
> I have placed it down to that time of the month. She gets very arogant.
> There has been times where she would take off her clothes, stand on the street to see who looks at her,
> She left out of the house last night naked again.
> I knew having a foreign wife would require patients, but how far must they go.
> There is no talking to her when she goes bananas. Its only her way, her talk and nothing the stupid falong says. It will not even be heard.
> I have filled out divorce papers once, wondering if I should do it again.
> We are both in USA now, since she got her 10year green card that stick of freedom has escollated.But she dont know enough to make it on her own.
> Good english when she wants to use it,
> She has spoiled my love for her, tasking it to the max,
> What is next.
> In addition she is hooked on the USvisa for thai site, she is now on facebook posting everything in thai. There is no way I can read or verify what she is doing.
> She mentioned she will go to her next husband from me. I dont think there is another man that would put up with this crap once a month !LOL
> HELP WITH THE BANANA'S


How was your wife before this? What were the reasons you wanted to marry her? how old is she and how old are you? has she been married before? How about you? what or what kind of personality do you have? JW


----------



## dizzyizzy

Your wife clearly needs psychiatric help.


----------



## Dave O'Dottu

she might get better care in a facility in a western country than in thailand. I cannot speak from experience, but my intuition is...

On the other hand, if her present distress is due to being separated from her native culture, that would be another factor.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Dave O'Dottu said:


> she might get better care in a facility in a western country than in thailand. I cannot speak from experience, but my intuition is...
> 
> On the other hand, if her present distress is due to being separated from her native culture, that would be another factor.


If that's the case, only a qualified psychiatrist could diagnose and treat her condition, is on her best interest to go see a doctor soon. Her behavior (especially the leaving the house naked) is very distressing and most psychiatric conditions get worse if left untreated. For example, the manic phase of untreated bipolar disorder could worsen eventually to a psychotic breakdown (very unpleasant and extremely dangerous for both the ill person and the people around them), untreated anxiety disorders could lead to a nervous breakdown (from which people can take months or even years to recover) etc. Erratic behavior could also be a symptom of conditions such as Alzheimer. Royj, you must act fast!


----------



## dimaqq

royj said:


> ...
> I knew having a foreign wife would require patients, ...


 pun intended?



royj said:


> We have been married 3 years now. ...
> We are both in USA now, since she got her 10year green card that stick of freedom has escollated....


perhaps that was the plan? are you sure you didn't implicitly agree to something like that?



royj said:


> ...
> In addition she is hooked on the USvisa for thai site, she is now on facebook posting everything in thai. There is no way I can read or verify what she is doing.
> ...


that's what google translate is for.


and about that naked (really?) thing... perhaps you shouldn't advertise too widely... 
If really you could report that to police (anonymously) to get back at her...


----------



## Horus

Far from funny this sounds like affective bipolar disorder, during a hypomanic phase people can display sexualised behavior and have fixations and also display pressurised rapid speech.

I have helped to coach people who have various emotional and mental challenges medical intervention is not always necessary however there are specific medications that can help such as seroquel or other mood stabiliser.

You have my sympathy in the matter and I hope you are able to find a positive outcome. 

If there are various ups and downs such as a depressive phase this can further substantiate such a diagnosis.

Stick by her even if a diagnosis is made of this challenging disorder, I am sure she is very fascinating and also displays intrinsic eccentric traits and intellegence that make her unique

Failing that get her a job as a stripper


----------



## JWilliamson

*Nice that we have moved forwards*



Horus said:


> Far from funny this sounds like affective bipolar disorder, during a hypomanic phase people can display sexualised behavior and have fixations and also display pressurised rapid speech.
> 
> I have helped to coach people who have various emotional and mental challenges medical intervention is not always necessary however there are specific medications that can help such as seroquel or other mood stabiliser.
> 
> You have my sympathy in the matter and I hope you are able to find a positive outcome.
> 
> If there are various ups and downs such as a depressive phase this can further substantiate such a diagnosis.
> 
> Stick by her even if a diagnosis is made of this challenging disorder, I am sure she is very fascinating and also displays intrinsic eccentric traits and intellegence that make her unique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Failing that get her a job as a stripper


Back in the days they would just call her nuts. It is nice that we have moved forwards and learned instead of name calling. So what do suggest the husband to do?JW


----------



## wazza

Not confirming or asuming she has not got an illness,if there is a susspission of another person in the background waiting for her i would check it out further, as from all the stories i have heard it could be an elaborate ploy,i am sinical, so be very carefull how you tread forward as it could be costley.


----------



## augratin

This is having a serious impact on your ability to use apostrophes (banana's?)

On a more serious note, I doubt that any of us are truly qualified to offer medical/psychiatric advice.


----------



## BorneoTom

royj said:


> We have been married 3 years now. We have our good times and Bad. But it seems like the bad is comming around more often than usuall.
> I have placed it down to that time of the month. She gets very arogant.
> There has been times where she would take off her clothes, stand on the street to see who looks at her,
> She left out of the house last night naked again.
> I knew having a foreign wife would require patients, but how far must they go.
> There is no talking to her when she goes bananas. Its only her way, her talk and nothing the stupid falong says. It will not even be heard.
> I have filled out divorce papers once, wondering if I should do it again.
> We are both in USA now, since she got her 10year green card that stick of freedom has escollated.But she dont know enough to make it on her own.
> Good english when she wants to use it,
> She has spoiled my love for her, tasking it to the max,
> What is next.
> In addition she is hooked on the USvisa for thai site, she is now on facebook posting everything in thai. There is no way I can read or verify what she is doing.
> She mentioned she will go to her next husband from me. I dont think there is another man that would put up with this crap once a month !LOL
> HELP WITH THE BANANA'S



So sorry to read about your insane troubles with your wife. Wow! What a mess!

First of all, never underestimate a lady's desire to come to the USA and then get rid of her American husband once a green card is in hand. It is done all the time. 
It could be that her bizarre behavior is pushing you in the direction she wants...a divorce. If that is the case, give it to her and chalk it up to experience.

Second. It could be cultural shock and she misses her family, a very strong bind here in Asia. This behavior could mean she wants to return home and live there.

For points one and two above, you must decide her motivation.

Finally, it could a hormonal imbalance since you say it only occurs before and during mensus. Take her to a doctor and explain to him whats going on. MAKE SURE YOU ARE IN THE CONSULTING ROOM WITH HER. Much can be lost in cross cultural communication.

Good luck

Borneo Tom


----------



## Andrew Hicks

dizzyizzy said:


> If that's the case, only a qualified psychiatrist could diagnose and treat her condition, is on her best interest to go see a doctor soon. Her behavior (especially the leaving the house naked) is very distressing and most psychiatric conditions get worse if left untreated. For example, the manic phase of untreated bipolar disorder could worsen eventually to a psychotic breakdown (very unpleasant and extremely dangerous for both the ill person and the people around them), untreated anxiety disorders could lead to a nervous breakdown (from which people can take months or even years to recover) etc. Erratic behavior could also be a symptom of conditions such as Alzheimer. Royj, you must act fast!


What a sad story.

Back home in Thailand when a person goes a bit crazy they call in the mor doo and everyone comes round and there's a ceremony and they drink white whisky and are generally supportive to the sufferer and spouse. And it seems to work because it's keyed in to deep set cultural beliefs.

I often wonder how a western psychiatrist would cope with understanding and treating a Thai. They might get nowhere. I simply don't know.

If I were on the receiving end I couldn't cope with that for very long though. Life's too short.

Andrew


----------



## allanb

Bananas sounds about right.

First of all, a big mistake you made, assuming that another guy would not put up with her for long. A woman who likes to be naked, yeh, every bloke hates that. In any case she will simply put on an act for a few weeks, or months.

Secondly don't even think of getting divorced in the States, unless you really hate money. Go back to Thailand with her, drop her off, catch the first flight home and change your name.


----------



## Wayfarer

Sounds like Bi-Polar manic depressive.
Some Thai women are known for this trait.


----------

